# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سری راهنمایی در باره نتایج

## navidghaderi

سلام دوستان عزیز یه سری سوال دارم لطف کنید جواب بدید
اولا این که وقتی دفترچه انتخاب رشته اومد برا شهر ما هیچ دبیری دبیرستان نیومده وبد  تو دفترچه و فقط یکی از دبیری ابتدایی بود یا حتی دبیری ریاضی هم نبود ولی الان یه سری از دوستان دبیری زیست و ریاضی قبول شدن چجوری میشه  اخع؟
دومیش این که یه سری ازی دوستان انجمنی بودن میگفتن تو ذخیره یه دانشگاه قبول شدن مثلا ذخیره دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی خوب اومدیم و همه اصلیا رفتن این دوستان باید چیکار کنن اونخ؟(طبق گفته ها میدونیم که سراسری فقط یکی از انتخابا رو قبول میشیی و بقیه دیگه میسوزه و قتی قبول شدی)

----------


## opposite

> سلام دوستان عزیز یه سری سوال دارم لطف کنید جواب بدید
> اولا این که وقتی دفترچه انتخاب رشته اومد برا شهر ما هیچ دبیری دبیرستان نیومده وبد  تو دفترچه و فقط یکی از دبیری ابتدایی بود یا حتی دبیری ریاضی هم نبود ولی الان یه سری از دوستان دبیری زیست و ریاضی قبول شدن چجوری میشه  اخع؟
> دومیش این که یه سری ازی دوستان انجمنی بودن میگفتن تو ذخیره یه دانشگاه قبول شدن مثلا ذخیره دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی خوب اومدیم و همه اصلیا رفتن این دوستان باید چیکار کنن اونخ؟(طبق گفته ها میدونیم که سراسری فقط یکی از انتخابا رو قبول میشیی و بقیه دیگه میسوزه و قتی قبول شدی)


دو تا(فک کنم) اصلاحیه واسه دفترچه انتخاب رشته اومد اونارو هم نگا انداختین؟

----------


## POOYAE

سلام / جواب سوال اول تون = چند اصلاحیه بعد از نتایج اومد ( کاربر بالایی هم اشاره کردن ) ببینید در اون اصلاحیه ها دبیری به شهرتون اضافه نشده یا اینکه دفترچه اصلی رو یکبار دیگه نگاه کنید اگه نه مطمئن الکی گفتن / جواب سوال دومتون = ذخیره مربوط به دانشگاه آزاد ( اگه اشتباه نکنم ) اصلا مربوط به دانشگاه سراسری نیست ( به قول خودتون یا مردودن یا قبول . چیزی به اسم قبولی ذخیره سراسری نیست )

----------


## navidghaderi

دوستان این واسه استان ماس  شهر پاوه رو ببینید فقط ابتدایی دداره دیگه این زیست از کجا اومد؟ حتی اگر به دفرتچه ریاضی هم نگا کنید خودتون ابمز اوجا فقط ابتدایییه
میشه بگیدد چجوری اونا قبول شدن ؟

----------

